# PPB this weekend



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Anyone planning an out, I know wind is forecast, but was thinking of a recon trip of Martha Cove (Safety Beach, near Dromana) should be sheltered.

Probably sometime sunday.

Any interest?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

yeah mate, I reckon I could be talked into it. Saturday and Sunday even.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Cool, not sure if we'll be sworn at and chased off by angry residents/ or not, as I've no idea of the legalities of fishing there.

Still, adds to the adventure dunnit 

I reackon there has to be a Bream or 2 in there, probably mullet/salmon around the mouth as well.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Tim, I'm out this weekend...but might have a crack tommorrow if anyone's keen. Looking at the north of PPB again though (more shelter)


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Yeah Tim. Last time I fished this area I did pretty well on barracouta and flattes as well. If it fishes as well as my last outing there it'll be worthwhile. You thinking AM or PM?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Thinking arvo/early evening mate, but it's dependant on a third party at this stage, will confirm Saturday evening.

did you see this

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7998

Bring your RPG.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

I think you my get some trouble trying the marina judging by the early report on the area. I have a birthday party sat nite and soccer sunday, might try and sneak out Sunday arvo/nite, I just want this bloody wind to stop. Gale force all week it has to end soon. I will keep watching then posts on time and launch area, would love to catch up with you guys.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Agree squizzy, this wind's been a pain in the arse.

That's the main reason I was planning the recon trip into Martha cove.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I've left a message with a the man with the answers at the cove, might not hear back 'till monday.

Worth a try to get an idea of what the boss man says about use of the waterway.


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I have been involved with this development to some extent on the periphery.

The security guards down there will probably give you trouble if you try to fish in the channel. Entrance and other areas monitored by CCTV. Officially it is illegal to stop or anchor in the channel. OK to go for a paddle or pedal but not to anchor and fish I have been told.

There are two access points. At the foreshore on North side of channel (west side of underpass - restricted parking) or at the east (inland) end of channel accessed from Bruce Rd roundabout - this will be a pay launch site at a later date.

There are quite a few fish starting use the waterway now that it is established. Be aware that there is an active 'foreshore committee' down there that keep an eye on things. Also be advised that there are lots of penguins in the area outside the channel in Dromana Bay that tend to scare fish off in my experience. The mussel farm is located in the bay - but don't get too close to it either. Sounds very negative - but I would like to have a look too for interest sake

I might also be tempted to join you if the wind eases off on Sunday.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good to see a thread of many tangents. For a quick trip report from today I didn't manage much, coupla flatties to 38cm, a bunch of mussels, and a pair of salt encrusted lips to resemble the rim of a margareeta glass. Lips were courtesy of that blustering strong north wind and bow spray. Could be a weekend of coves, rivers, nooks and crannies...by the way anyway who hooks and lands a security guard gets double points for the comp. Careful though...they go hard (probably cause they're angry about the difficultly they have in looking intimidating while driving small circus clown cars). Good luck :wink: 

Nice pic Woody


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

Poddy,

Pic is one of my 'panoramas' that I compiled from my Tassie trip (Sleepy Bay) - glad you noticed it!

Security guards are a concern - waterway is a public waterway but surrounded by private housing. Boardwalk on north side is open to public but on other side where the moorings are is private with no public access - can you believe it.

The fish apparently really like the habitat created by the channel, rock walls etc and moved in very quickly after the works were completed. Good news for us yakkers is that the breakwall is off-limits to land based anglers - so we should be able to exploit it to good effect in the future when the fish stocks establish properly.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

I'm not liking the look of that wind today. I went out yesterday in much the same conditions and am feeling a bit worse for wear today as a result. Not much to report on yesterday's trip. T'was a very quiet day at Rickets. Good luck this arvo if you head out.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Im a definate no go today, too windy 4 me, I will put my fishing points in the bank and hope to get out on wpb with kingfisher next weekend! Good luck if you go out. Im going for a drive down towards the patterson river tonite and will report on what the water conditions are like in these 20-30 knot n/e winds we are having.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Same here gents.

**** this wind.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

That'd be right.

Check seabreeze for next weekend.

Looks lovely, but it's full up for me, not gonna get a chance to get out.

:evil:


----------

